# Is watching Youtube 100% legal



## Laurijan (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi!

Topic says it all

Thx for any info on this!


----------



## Frizz (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes and no. 

No because there are certain content that you're not able to watch due to copyright infringement. 

Yes because anything that isn't legal has either been deleted or restricted to different countries with specific laws.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 22, 2010)

no they will steal your interwebz if you watch it

Completely legal


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 22, 2010)

Should be legal.  Rebroadcasting a copyrighted program without permission is illegal (unless it's non-profit and educational) but watching it when someone else is illegally broadcasting it isn't illegal.  (Damn that last sentence is confusing!) 

Or at least that's what I remember reading.


----------



## Perseid (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think you are legally responsible for youtube content whether you watch it or not. It's Google that's liable.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 22, 2010)

perseid said:


> i don't think you are legally responsible for youtube content whether you watch it or not. It's google that's liable.



+1


----------



## trickson (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes it is .


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 22, 2010)

Naah watching youtube vids is very illegal bro you better stay away from dat site


----------



## btarunr (Aug 22, 2010)

Not if you're in Communist China.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 22, 2010)

nice thread....boring sunday?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 22, 2010)

Only if it is for "research"

Oh wait.  I'm thinking of YouPorn.


----------

